# talk me out of it



## applen (Sep 27, 2005)

i am on the verge of buying a '86 QSW. colorado car: no significant rust, but peeling paint and window seals dried to bark. with 140k but the odo cable is broken... so maybe like 150k (or who knows but emissions receipt from May 2011 says 140k on it so i'm not super sketched out). runs smooth. 

if forgot to test locking-diff(s) knob in center console on test drive to see if it works.

somebody talk me out of it. :thumbup::banghead:

or talk my girlfriend into it. :thumbup::banghead:

please


also i'd appreciate any input: anything that would be a dead giveaway that this is a money pit.


p.s. i'm taking offers on my rs2'd '92 urS4


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

whats the price?

I say do it, and if the girlfriend makes a big stink, hit her with the strategy usually used on men.

"If you loved me, you would let me be myself, and love me for who I am. Who I am is a man who buys 25 year old unreliable vehicles and spends lots of time with them. I express myself though the restoration of what once was broken, and to the rejuvenation of what was once old. Why would you seek to limit my form of self expression?"


----------



## applen (Sep 27, 2005)

good call.

1700... but sounds negotiable.


----------



## applen (Sep 27, 2005)

it's mine now!

anyone know where i can get some replacement window and sunroof seals?

anyone know how to pull the instrument cluster? i need to replace the gauge backlight bulb.


lastly, anyone here have experience with troubleshooting the differential lock. i'm 99% shure my rear differential locks (get the standard hopping/shuddering while turning with knob all-the-way out), bu the center differential doesn't light up the 1st LED when i pull the knob out to the first diff lock.

does anyone know how this lock actually engages (solenoid, servo, etc.)?

liking this car already!:thumbup:


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

Its been a while since I pulled a cluster out, but I believe you can remove the screws. I just dont remember if you have to remove the trim from where the light switch is that extends to where the defogger is, but I think after you unscrew the two top screws might be able to bend it downward and pull the cables off since under the two screws there is another main middle screw holding it


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

*Diff Locks*

It has been a while since I looked at my QSW, but the diff locks use pneumatic actuators.
No Vacuum to them = no locking. Climb underneath and look for a hose or lack there of.
They operate via from engine vacuum if you have a leak or a missing connection anywhere you will have a locking issue.
Good luck


----------



## applen (Sep 27, 2005)

*getting there*

I found the center diff lock is an intermittent-thing. I pulled the knob out and left it out the second half of a trip to the grocery store. I was turning into a parking spot and I could tell the center diff was locked! The indicator LED seemed to be going in-and-out. I'll have to do more testing to see if it's just and indicator issue or if I'm intermittently getting vacum to the center diff :thumbup:

For the dash cluster: do I need to pull the whole dash board? I read something about some 10mm nuts that I need to access via the engine compartment to get everything free... is that really necessary?


----------

